
How Chinese Amazon Sellers Use Zombie Accounts, Stolen Data and Fake Reviews - votrechien
https://www.ecomcrew.com/chinese-sellers-manipulating-amazon/
======
siruncledrew
Human capital is an underrated advantage Chinese sellers have to game the
system. Having the ability to pay people pennies to a couple dollars to do the
grunt work of spending hours creating fake reviews and fake accounts is
something that isn't as feasible in the US/Europe as it is in China due to
differences in standards of living.

------
votrechien
Summary - Chinese sellers are using a variety of tactics to game Amazon. Most
people know of the fake review problem but not necessarily how sophisticated
their tactics are. More surprising though is how Amazon employees in China are
stealing data (specifically other seller data and customer data) and reselling
it to Chinese sellers.

